# international 454



## jkh (Sep 1, 2017)

Went and looked at 454 for sale today and underneath the rear centered between rear wheel inline with axle there was a square ( what i would call ) inspection place or access plate. In the center of this plate was a 5'' long x 3/4'' round hitch pin with 3/8'' hole for latch pin (same pin as you would have on implement yo connect 3 point lifting arms, wish I would have took picture ) it did not look like it had been welded to plate but look like it went through plate pointing towards groud. My question is - is this factory and what is it for other than maybe an anchor spot for draw bar?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Drawbar center pivot, for swinging drawbar option.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree with RC I have a 424 with same thing


----------

